# Do over-masturbate intensify diarrhea??



## gnowal

Can anyone out there have some idea about this? although it is quite embrassing to talk about masturbuation in public discussion, I guess it is ok as long as the topic is on IBS, sorry about that... anyway, here is my situation:I suffered from diarrhea every morning for the past 5 years since I come out from college and start working at the city, I couldn't go to work on time... and the panic attack usually came at places where there are no bathrooms available (in the train, bus, at queue).And I suspect myself sexual addicted, because I can't help masturbating for almost every day for the past 14 years. I recently tired to stop this behaviour for 2 weeks, and find my condition becomes managable, although the pain attack is still there, it is totally managable.So, is there any relations between over-masturbate and diarrhea, I suspect my chemical balance is totally upset by my over-masturbation.Thank you very much for any information.


----------



## gnowal

oops, typo, should be "...... I recently tried to stop this behaviour for 2 weeks......."


----------



## HereIam

Gnowal, I suspect that you already know the answer that you will hear, and that is that your behavior is not a healthy one and should be shared with a professional who can help you. Such a person could alwo investigate any connection to this behavior and your chronic D and panic. Life is short and you only get one of them, don't waste it. Best wishes and good luck.


----------



## pinupgirl1948

I don't think that would cause D.It might start the blood flowing in that direction and you may get an urge to have a BM,but causing diarrhea,i doubt it


----------



## Guest

I am not a doctor, but I play one on TV. I don't think that there are any problems caused by pleasuring yourself daily that you can connect to IBS.I suspect that if you are not feeling well, it may actually make you feel better. The bigger issue to me would be whether you train your body to respond to you and no one else. But that is a separate issue.In short, I don't think that your masturbation is connected to the toilet unless it is in your head.


----------



## Lexi_Con

Gnowal,I am guessing that you are a male between 20-30 years old.Masturbating once a day is not that unusual for a man that age who has no other sexual outlet.It may help to reduce stress, and that may help your IBS symptoms.IBS often gets worse when we are stressed, that's why I think anything that relaxes you may help.The only problem I can see is if you "train" your body to just this kind of sexual expression, and it interferes with a relationship with a loving partner.If you are without a partner, then I see no harm in it.In my opinion, humans are gifted with the ability to enjoy sex very much and that is part of our biological inheritance. Take care . . . from Lexi


----------



## BackFire44

I don't think there is any scientific basis to say that increased masturbation or any sexual activity can cause IBS syptoms. In fact, sexual activity is a huge stress relief for many people -- as is any kind of exercise (including sexual activity). If anything, with all else being equal, I would think this would help in some small way the symptoms.However, your post indicates something more serious that can cause symtpoms. First, you are incredibly anxious/guilty for your sexual activity. This kind of internal strife can cause problems by increasing stress. Also, you indicate that you think you are a sex addict. Sex addicts often times have problems because of high stress levels. It sounds like you have a lot of stress in your life already that is complicated by your feelings of guilt about your sexual activity. This is probably what is exacerbating your symptoms. I would, as soon as possible, seek the help of a counselor, psychologist, or sex addict group. They can help a great deal -- and you don't have to be certifiably crazy to see them. I think everyone could really use a professional at certain points in their life. The problem isn't your activity -- but how you view your activity and the other stresses in your life. Seeing a medical professional and talking to them about stress and anxiety is probably the only way you'll get relief. Best of luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## mdevault

OK, I'm a girl, but now I'm wondering if I'M a sex addict. I've masturbated almost everyday for the past 10 years and I could never go 2 weeks without it like you said you did. Just. Could. Not. Do. It. I can't even do 1 week, I've tried many times. I never thought about it being related to the IBS though.


----------



## ziggy7

when my stomach was damaged and i had IBS-D then mostly when ever i masterbated my stomach would get really upset.but now that i healed my stomach it took 6 months to heal in the past. i don't suffer from IBS-D anymore as long as i eat my safe foods and also higher quality food helps ALOT.but anyways when your body is sick and such like IBS-D then masterbateing drains to much of it's energy and it gets upset and thats one reason why it gives you diarrhea.also i believe i have figured out a scientific reason why a high fat,medium protein,low carb diet helps heal many peoples IBS-D and stomach. il explain it here.Chronic inflammation is actually caused by a laundry list of items such as:•Oxidized cholesterol (cholesterol that has gone rancid, such as that from overcooked, scrambled eggs) •Eating lots of sugar and grains •Eating foods cooked at high temperatures •Eating trans fats •A sedentary lifestyle •Smoking •Emotional stress IBS-D alot of the time is caused by mini inflammations in the gut. so by stoping yourself from doing these things it will help prevent new inflammation from forming.and also cholesterol heals inflammation. when going from an unhealthy grain/sugar diet too a healthy high fat diet your cholesterol will generally sky rocket for 2-3 months. then generally by the 6th month it will be at normal levels after it has healed the inflammation in your body. and there for healed your IBS-Dan interesting note is inflammation is what causes heart disease as well. so by doing this you will basically fully prevent heart disease.now things to eat to help remove current inflammation in your gut.Eat healthy, preferably raw, fats This includes: ◦Organic raw dairy products (including butter, cream, sour cream, cheese, etc.) ◦Eggs (lightly cooked with yolks intact or raw) ◦Organic, grass-fed meats note: where it says organic raw dairy it really means ORGANIC RAW you can't drink pasturized.also i know that these foods are almost impossible to get so i have a safe foods list that i ate mostly to heal my IBS-D.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?/topic/128769-feeling-alone/scroll down at that link to see my post of safe foods.also note that the only pasturized dairy that may be ok is pasturized cheese. it is no where near as good as raw cheese but cheese has very low amounts of lactose sugars so it may still be ok for some people to eat. also when eating pasturized cheese try to eat only the most hard types of cheese cause the harder it is i think the less lactose sugars it has.also i would like to add not too combo bad foods with good foods. if you eat bread or pasta with broccoli or fat you will get horrible gas. but if you eat broccoli and or fat by itself you will get no gas.


----------



## On Edge

It is hard to believe there is any relationship between masturbation/sexual relief and diarrhea. It looks as though you are guilty about your sex drive and maybe that self-created stress is causing you problems. My motto is to enjoy the sexual force within you, it is quite a miracle and having a strong sex drive can be an indication of good overall health. So, if you are horny, there can't be too much wrong with you systemically, can there?!


----------



## mdevault

On Edge said:


> It is hard to believe there is any relationship between masturbation/sexual relief and diarrhea. It looks as though you are guilty about your sex drive and maybe that self-created stress is causing you problems. My motto is to enjoy the sexual force within you, it is quite a miracle and having a strong sex drive can be an indication of good overall health. So, if you are horny, there can't be too much wrong with you systemically, can there?!


Yes, I suppose a strong sex drive is overall a good sign health-wise. I do have a lot of sexual conflicts, but I don't know how related they are to my IBS, as I've had IBS since childhood.


----------



## On Edge

So mdevault, maybe your masturbation and feelings of sexual conflict are not related to your ibs. The two concerns are separate. I hope you can get relief from ibs somehow. And I hope you will relax about masturbation, life is too short to spend feeling guilty about something so common and natural.


----------

